

Craigslist Does Maps - haywardsmyfault
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/apa?query=&srchType=A&useMap=1&minAsk=&maxAsk=&bedrooms=

======
joshhart
I'm not sure whether I'm happy to see this or not.

\+ I'm glad craigslist has improved their product, but I wish it weren't a
straight clone of a feature from another site. \- I wish they weren't so
sleazy when dealing with Padmapper \- I wish they weren't so sleazy about
their terms & conditions \- Padmapper is an excellent site, and will likely
wind up with nothing more than a footnote in internet history

~~~
elsewhen
I agree. CL should have made a reasonable buyout offer for PadMapper and given
ericd a chance to help improve the product. Unfortunately being gentlemanly is
neither common nor required in the business world.

